# JAVA Version 6 Now Available



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

*Java* Version 6 is now available. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems *

*Ugrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

:up: Ill stick this for a while.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Beware

it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems

use http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Cheers Derek.....added to post #1


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Whats crazy is that they just released version 10.

@ JSntgRvr: I only see Multi-language installation. Maybe they will change this soon.

Just incase anybody is interested it adds these lines:

O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

dvk01 said:


> Beware
> 
> it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems


Your so right.

JavaTM SE 6 Release Notes
Supported System Configurations

Test Java: for current version
and the dude can move
http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

MMJ:

You can uncheck and disable this startup entry:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [*SunJavaUpdateSched*] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\*jusched.exe*"

in the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab.

You can select and fix these log entries:

*O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll*

because they're not needed in the Internet Explorer tools sub-menu.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version 1.6.0 (beta) has been out for awhile.

Version 1.6.0 (final) was released yesterday.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks flavallee.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After uninstalling all older versions of JRE or J2RE from the Add/Remove Programs list, go into the *C:\Program Files\Java* folder and delete any leftover folders that belong to older versions. They sometimes remain there after the older versions have been uninstalled.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Flavallee, I have installed Java version 6. All seems well. And following your last post, I went to my Java folder in programs. Along, with version 6 there is another small folder, J2RE1.4.2 03. It would appear to be something left over after I had uninstalled older Java versions. Is this the type thing you were alluding to in your last post as needing to be deleted? 

Thanks,
Red Boy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look at the date of the J2RE1.4.2 03 file to see when it was installed because it may of been just installed so you can see other older java.


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks, Hewee. Good point. I hadn't thought about that. It shows that file was created January 13, 2006. That was just about the time I bought this Dell laptop. What do you think?

Red Boy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Delete *all* folders from inside the C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA folder, except for the folder for the newest version.

Make sure that you did uninstall/remove version 1.4.2.03 from the Add/Remove Programs list *before* you delete that folder.

Here is a screenshot of my C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA folder:


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks, Flavallee. Upon deleting folder 1.4.2.03 my Java folder will look exactly like yours. And I have double checked my Add/Remove Programs list. The only version there is version 6, no other. Folder 1.4.2.03 is only 455 KB. It must be, as you have indicated, some residue from a previous version.

Thanks again,
Red Boy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The older 1.3, 1.4 versions almost always left things all over. Then when the 5.x came out it did a whole lot better and does a good job of cleaning up after itself when you uninstall it.
I do not even have the sun java on this PC so can even look because I took it all off.


----------



## SaraSG1 (Dec 28, 2006)

I followed the instructions in this thread and got rid of my older versions of Java in that folder. However, I was running Software Inspector - Secunia and it found another version of Java elsewhere on my computer. Version 5.0.60.5 and located at C:\Sun\AppServer\jdk\bin\java.exe. Is the Sun folder doing anything for me, since 6.0 is located elsewhere? Can I just delete the Sun folder?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Right-click the JAVA.EXE file, then click Properties. The information in the General and Version tabs should tell you if its associated with Sun Java or not. If it is, you should be able to safely delete the entire C:\SUN folder.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SaraSG1 (Dec 28, 2006)

It said it was Sun Microsystems and Java 2 so I deleted it. Guess that shows how old my comp is getting. Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------



## fido dido (Jan 7, 2007)

Thankyuo for your information!:up:


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmm...gonna have to get ahold of it somehow...how large is the download?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the download link:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4648

The file size is about 12.8 MB.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

funny thing i just updated it yesterday to 5.10 and today it still shows as the latest update here http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp
why is that?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Super weird!

This is the correct link: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Ugrading Java:

* Download the latest version of Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6.
* Scroll down to where it says "The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications".
* Click the "Download" button to the right.
* Check the box that says: "Accept License Agreement".
* The page will refresh.
* Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
* Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
* Go to Start > Control Panel, double-click on Add/Remove programs and remove all older versions of Java.
* Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name.
* Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
* Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
* Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
* Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.





Well , It is not giving me any choice as far as "with or without muliti-languages." The only choice is " Multi-languages" which I don't want. So where can I get only the English language . I followed these instructions to a tee , but nowhere is "without multi-languages"
__________________


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

there is ONLY the one version now


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

dvk01 said:


> there is ONLY the one version now


The other link still has the old version.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

MMJ said:


> The other link still has the old version.


This is good to know as *Version 6.0* is not compatible with Windows 98 or ME.


----------



## JayWicked (Jan 1, 2007)

Did all you said, seem all okay and fine. It's the only java thing in Add/Remove Program thing and my java folder is exactly as yours.

Little problem thought. You go on Disk C -> Windows -> Downloaded Programs Files. I have 3 Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0 and 2 of them have a Yellow Circle with an ! in it. I only installed once. How come? Do I erase them?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Interestingly I have a version called 1.0.5.11 which I got on the first of this month. The file version is 5.0.110.3 and it was signed by Sun on 15th December last year.

The fact that it was issued at the same time, or just after 1.6, suggests to me that it is for us 9x users that can't have 1.6. I got a warning that 98 FE wasn't supported, but I've been getting them for the last three or more upgrades!


----------

